

DealScoopr Launches Personalized Flight Deals Search To Save You Money - nigo
http://blog.dealscoopr.com/post/81592140562/dealscoopr-launches-personalized-flight-deals-search-to

======
kt9
I've been using DealScoopr for a while now and I can confidently say I'm
really impressed!

~~~
nigo
Thanks kt9. Glad you're able to find some good travel deals!

